# What ONE thing would you like to see or do before you die?



## Carla (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm not a traveler, more of a homebody, but there are times when I wish I had gotten around a bit more. I can't say I really regret it, but I often wonder what it would be like to view the Northern or Southern Lights in person. I've seen many pictures and they are beautiful but I picture it a waiting game, they appear when ready. Anyone here ever see them? It has to be a real rush!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 29, 2016)

No, I haven't seen them either....I always wanted to see The Aztec ruins in Mexico.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd like to visit my uncle's grave in Nigeria. Two of my father's brothers were killed in WW II. One died in Malaya when the Japanese swept down into Singapore. He is buried in Krangi War Cemetery in Singapore and I have visited him twice on the occasions when breaking an overseas trip there. I am the only relative that has ever done so as he was not married and had no children.

His brother joined the Royal Air Force and while flying over Africa his plane was hit by lightning and crashed. He is buried in a small war cemetery somewhere in the middle of Nigeria. This grave has never had a family visit but I would not dare to venture into the centre of that troubled nation. Perhaps one day years from now another generation will pay him the respect he is due and place a flower on his grave.

Still, I don't have to be there to think of them. RIP Uncle Frank and Uncle Jack. I'm sorry we never had the chance to meet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2016)

When we were young we traveled to Alaska and Canada and did some tent camping.  We saw the Aurora Borealis/Northern Lights several times and they were awesome.  I was amazed at how they moved and changed colors right over my head, my husband and I enjoyed our own private light show in the woods.   Can't think of anyplace I'd want to see before I die right now.


----------



## happytime (Jul 29, 2016)

My friend an I are planning a trip to Iceland to see the Northern Lights. We are going just for that. Course I'd like to ck out the hot springs
an the countryside. It's my understanding you have to go in winter if your really wanting to see them. We are thinking end of Sept I hear its
pretty darn cold but anything . I'll post pix's after I get back.


----------



## IKE (Jul 30, 2016)

I can't think of anything that I feel a real need to see before I die but mama has said for many years that she'd really like to see the Inca ruins at Machu Picchu in Peru.......I told her unless she can figure out a way for us to get there without me getting on a plane she'd have to make the trip by herself.  

*background*......between the military and as a civilian I flew and worked overseas for several years, mainly in the orient and middle east, but after going down in a float plane while on a fishing trip in Canada in the 90's I swore I'd never fly in any sort of plane again........I took it as a "Sign".

No more airplane travel for me.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 30, 2016)

I've never been, but always wanted to visit the Grand Canyon, however, just thinking too much on it makes me dizzy.  I will have to stick with a virtual tour.  Even today, I couldn't redo some of the old haunts like the top of the Statue of Liberty nor would I be able to revisit the Empire States building, but, at least I have those memories.  Just that the GC, would have been really special special as it's more of an out doorsy landmark of beauty.


----------



## angelica (Jul 30, 2016)

Before I die, I would very much like to see oranges or lemons growing on a tree!
I've seen the Northern Lights in Canada,I enjoyed them very much.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm not to much of a traveler but until recently my daughter lived on the west coast. The hubby and I went across country by car to visit her taking different routes each time. The Redwoods and giant sequoia trees impressed me the most even over the Grand canyon. Now my bucket list has grown shorter. I had to cross off Alcatraz prison. Couldn't get tickets when we were there and now my daughter is on the East coast, I know we won't be going out that way again. Now I would like to see the wild horses on the East coast and hike just a bit on the Appalachian Trail which I may get my chance this fall. My son in law loves to hike and he said he found the perfect part of the trail for me. I have a bad knee so he knows I can't do a lot of climbing. Waiting for the leaves to change and the weather to get cooler.


----------



## jujube (Jul 30, 2016)

When I was in the fourth grade, I saw a picture of the Dalai Lama's palace in my geography book and determined then-and-there that I'd see it in person one of these days.  We had a write an essay on where we'd like to visit and I wrote about that.  My teacher, whose sole purpose in life was to suck the  spirit out of every student she ever came in contact with, said "Don't be ridiculous. You're never going there.  Write another essay about somewhere you CAN go to!"  So I wrote about going to Disneyland.

Granted, I haven't been there yet and there's a pretty good chance I never will, but it's on my bucket list and I haven't given up yet.  If I do, I'll stand at the top of the steps and yell "YEAH....I'M HERE, MRS. HELDERMAN, YOU OLD BAG!"  OK, not exactly in the Buddhist mode, but it would be most satisfying.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 30, 2016)

jujube said:


> When I was in the fourth grade, I saw a picture of the Dalai Lama's palace in my geography book and determined then-and-there that I'd see it in person one of these days.  We had a write an essay on where we'd like to visit and I wrote about that.  My teacher, whose sole purpose in life was to suck the  spirit out of every student she ever came in contact with, said "Don't be ridiculous. You're never going there.  Write another essay about somewhere you CAN go to!"  So I wrote about going to Disneyland.
> 
> Granted, I haven't been there yet and there's a pretty good chance I never will, but it's on my bucket list and I haven't given up yet.  If I do, I'll stand at the top of the steps and yell "YEAH....I'M HERE, MRS. HELDERMAN, YOU OLD BAG!"  OK, not exactly in the Buddhist mode, but it would be most satisfying.



:applause2: I can feel the satisfaction you just got from typing that. We can at least live in our thoughts.:laugh:


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Carla said:


> I'm not a traveler, more of a homebody, but there are times when I wish I had gotten around a bit more. I can't say I really regret it, but I often wonder what it would be like to view the Northern or Southern Lights in person. I've seen many pictures and they are beautiful but I picture it a waiting game, they appear when ready. Anyone here ever see them? It has to be a real rush!



Carla, you can go on You Tube right now and click on The First Real Time Video of the Northern Lights. Its a guy and his dog all alone in a snow covered woods shooting them with his camera. Great stuff. Very evocative. I only have a 19" flat screen in front of me, but it worked for me. 
I can't get YT stuff to post here for some reason. I actually did see the lights in person once from Northern Vermont on a July 4th weekend. Beautiful and a bit eerie. I make a special effort to visualize myself as living on a planet as we all hurtle through space. The lights help with that.

I am an inveterate arm chair traveler. The world fascinates me and I watch every documentary I can find about other places and peoples. Not so fascinated about driving, flying and living in hotels. We did go on vacations all the time when my wife was alive but nothing outside of the Eastern seaboard and Canada. I guess I am pretty satisfied with my life. I gave it hard thought. There is really no place I want to travel to in actual fact. The only thing I would like to "see" in my life before I go is the financial security of my son and grandsons.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hard to narrow it down to one thing, but heading to Iceland is definitely on the list. Also thinking Norway at some point, maybe New Zealand. So many opportunities out there.


----------



## JudyB (Jul 30, 2016)

Carla said:


> I'm not a traveler, more of a homebody, but there are times when I wish I had gotten around a bit more. I can't say I really regret it, but I often wonder what it would be like to view the Northern or Southern Lights in person. I've seen many pictures and they are beautiful but I picture it a waiting game, they appear when ready. Anyone here ever see them? It has to be a real rush!



I would like to find that long lost treasure before I depart this world...my last love.  :love_heart:    Nope, never seen the Northern or Southern lights...


----------



## happytime (Jul 30, 2016)

I have orange trees an grapefruit trees in my backyard. They come into there own in Jan after the first freeze. I'll take pix's an post them.
Now I have to figure out how to post pix's on this site.


----------



## Susie (Jul 30, 2016)

I would like to visit my eldest daughter and the Bay area, Calif., just one more time!
But I know it won't happen as lengthy air travel affects my health.
Still, I can visit in my dream!!   :yes:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd like to see and hug my daughter.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd like to visit Wales.  It looks absolutely gorgeous in pictures. 

I'd also like to visit the historic sites in London and some of the historic castles and cathedrals throughout England.  I never got there when we lived overseas. My mother did, when she was on an extended visit with us in Germany, but I couldn't go because of my job.  I always meant to go at another time, but life being the way it is, I never got around to it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 30, 2016)

Four dream trips-
To magically be fluent in Thai and go with my son's family to meet his wife's family in Thailand.
A month to tour England, Wales and Scotland.
Maybe two weeks in Japan to completely submerge into the culture...great food and Hello Kitty!
That my husband could be well and we could eat our way through New Orleans again (Have to bring Paul Prudhomme and his wife back to life for awhile there).


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Sep 14, 2016)

For many years at the very top of my Bucket List was flying on the Concorde to Europe. nthego:   It wasn't so much Europe that I was interested in, but the aircraft itself that I wanted to fly on.  It ran, I think, for 27 years. Then, in July, 2000, it crashed immediately after takeoff.   All passengers and crew died.  They stopped flying soon after that.  My current B. List is in sort of a jumble now, and doesn't really have a Top Dream.  Sigh.

Oh rats.  I've always liked speed and going fast.  I thought the "Hair on Fire" would signify that, but then I realized that it was too close to the ultimate end of the aircraft.  Now I don't know how to get rid of the danged thing, so please ignore it.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, at my age I no longer have a bucket list but my f$#% it list is a mile long....

I'm sorry, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Redd (Sep 15, 2016)

To visit England, Scotland and Wales, I am a bit of a history buff and would love to see the places where it all happened.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Redd, I recommend all of them!

I've seen a lot of the places on my bucket list.  I'd like to visit New Zealand and also want to finally do the SW of the US, show my husband the Cali coast, and also go all the way up to Vancouver.  I'd kind of like to visit China.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 15, 2016)

Redd, I too can recommend England, Wales and especially Scotland.  In return, I'd like to see Canada, but it's such a big place, I'm not sure where to start. (I have a niece who is a GP in Calgary)


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 15, 2016)

When I was young I dreamed of exotic travel & I have done some of that. Now that I'm older I really no longer want to travel outside the states much. There are just so many places and sights in America I haven't seen yet that I feel I would just rather travel here now.  I think the only thing on my bucket list is leaving some type of legacy for my children to remember me by. Not a monetary legacy - that ship will never sail  , but pieces of me in my writing and my painting that I can leave behind so that when I'm gone and they want to connect they can pick up things I wrote or look at things I painted and remember me when they want.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd like to see all of the bad extremists in the world finally making peace with EVERYONE.


----------



## Carla (Sep 15, 2016)

That would be something worth seeing!


----------



## Lynk (Sep 15, 2016)

I would love to visit England and Ireland.  My grandfather's ancestors came from England while my grandmother's came from Ireland.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2016)

Hmmmm..   My DIL's DIL returning the favor!!  lol!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2016)

Italy, Greece, UK.


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 20, 2016)

I would like to see me winning the lottery


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 21, 2016)

Bonzo said:


> I would like to see me winning the lottery



Me, too.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 21, 2016)

A great grandchild (my grandson is only 3).


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 21, 2016)

There is a little old log cabin in the woods in Ohio that used to belong to my grandparents.  They would take us cousins to spend weekends there when we were kids.  I'd like to go inside and look around once again, just to see some details and how it might be different from what I thought as a kid.  Haven't been back for over 50 years. 

 It belongs to a second cousin now, and although it sounds simple enough to arrange, I don't think it ever could be. (...relatives......)


----------



## Aurora (Nov 1, 2016)

Odd but no one mentioned sex! Are you too old for it? Don't care?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

Aurora said:


> Odd but no one mentioned sex! Are you too old for it? Don't care?



Well, since I get it regularly it's not something I need to wish for.  Want something I haven't done.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 5, 2016)

I would love to see the American Southwest again.  Zion National Park is the most magnificent scenery, Bryce Canyon is beautiful and I loved the history all around , seeing the Anasazi ruins, the Navajo reservation, and the Pueblos.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 6, 2016)

I would like to look out on my back patio or porch and see a flock of cockatoos. I guess that would involve a trip to Australia.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 13, 2016)

I would like to  travel all over and spend a few days  here and there in the homes of folks with a different cultures and beliefs   to myself, especially at their religious holiday times, eg with the Jewish  at Passover or Hannukah etc.

Cultures and differences  especially the foods have always fascinated me and I think this would be  a wonderful way to learn more.

Each year I get a list of special holidays around the world and regularly pick one at the appropriate time, cook the food etc for that holiday and I find it very interesting especially the history regarding the day. I always cook a goose and have a blackberry dessert on Michaelmas Sunday which is very English but little known now.   It is amazing what the diverse foods are.  Ho, now there is a topic all by itself. I will do that.

XX Jeannie


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2016)

I'd like to see politicians tell the truth. Here in the UK, we've had a referendum (the World knows what for), and 'pollies' on both sides lied through their teeth during the campaign. I was staggered by the bare-faced lies and felt ashamed to be British.


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2016)

I'd like to see a lottery where someone won me..........he he he.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 21, 2016)

timoc, I would like to see everyone tell the truth, I do but I find generally that everyone I am around tell lies with no problem at all, I really think they think it doesn't;'t matter it has got increasingly worse over the last 15 years ot so


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 15, 2016)

The Green Bay Packers play at Lambeau Field, preferably early in the season!!


----------



## phoenixrising (Dec 23, 2016)

Sex would be great.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2016)

phoenixrising said:


> Sex would be great.




I know now the feeling. Or rather - I did. I live in hope.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 24, 2016)

OOOh no  last thing on my list LOl


----------



## Deucemoi (Jan 27, 2017)

I have seen the northern lights. I have seen oranges, grapefruit and figs growing on trees. I have seen a volcano, been in earthquakes,typhoons. Nothing on the earth is of interest..I want to see the big blue marble (earth) from space and not in a photo.


----------

